# garden coming along well



## Errol

Walking onions making top sets, peas ready to harvest in another week, potato onions really doing good, having to give away the green and red leaf lettuce just to keep up with the growth, God is good!

hope every one has a great harvest!
Errol


----------



## Tammy

looks nice Errol!!


----------



## Errol

Thank you Tammy


----------



## PHONETOOL

Nice job Errol


----------



## Errol

thanks Phonetool


----------



## Shannon

Nuts!
I forgot I wanted to try walking onions this year. Yours look so good.
What is that string thing? is that like a fence to grow up? Is that for the peas?
Thanks


----------



## Errol

Shannon, that is my string trellis I made for peas that are growing on it. I have also planted half runner beans in the same place and they will take over soon as the peas are harvested, therefore another crop ion the same area he same season. and thank you for the compliment on the walking onions. those were planted last year. you can plant your walking onions this fall for next years crop. you should also get you some potato onions started, both of these onions are perennial, and you will never have to buy onion sets again
thank you and have a wonderful day in the garden


----------



## johnson33445

very nice Errol you doing a good job well done and thanks again


----------

